# where are the lfs around pacific mall?



## dukebbb

I've heard about fish stores around that area but not sure where exactly they are located. Can some one give me the exact locations? 

I just found out there's one in markham village.
As I am in search of cool artificial marine stuffs for my new fish tank. Just got myself a nice artificial coral at Brimley & Sheppard, dunno remember the shop's name tho.

cheers


----------



## Marowana

lucky's is in market village, the mall besides Pmall, they share the same parking lot. aquapets on silver springs blvd. south side of steeles, east of kennedy, right besides staples. dragon king and gold garden is west of midland on steeles. they are between a royal bank and a tim hortons.

hope this helps


----------



## dl88dl

dukebbb said:


> I've heard about fish stores around that area but not sure where exactly they are located. Can some one give me the exact locations?
> 
> I just found out there's one in markham village.
> As I am in search of cool artificial marine stuffs for my new fish tank. Just got myself a nice artificial coral at Brimley & Sheppard, dunno remember the shop's name tho.
> 
> cheers


Lucky Aquarium
4350 Steeles Ave East #f104A 2nd floor
Box 142, Market Village, Markham, Ont. L3R 9V4
Tel: 905-477-8778

AquaPets
680 Silver Star Blvd. Unit 303 - 305
Scarborough, Ont. M1V 5N1
Tel : 416-292-1688

Gold Garden Pet Shop
4779 Steeles Ave. East Unit B02
Scarborough. Ont. M1V 4S5
Tel : 416-321-8890

Dragon King Aquarium
4779 Steeles Ave. East Unit B10
Scarborough. Ont. M1V 4S5
Tel : 416-292-0885


----------



## AquariAM

dl88dl said:


> Lucky Aquarium
> 4350 Steeles Ave East #f104A 2nd floor
> Box 142, Market Village, Markham, Ont. L3R 9V4
> Tel: 905-477-8778
> 
> AquaPets
> 680 Silver Star Blvd. Unit 303 - 305
> Scarborough, Ont. M1V 5N1
> Tel : 416-292-1688
> 
> Gold Garden Pet Shop
> 4779 Steeles Ave. East Unit B02
> Scarborough. Ont. M1V 4S5
> Tel : 416-321-8890
> 
> Dragon King Aquarium
> 4779 Steeles Ave. East Unit B10
> Scarborough. Ont. M1V 4S5
> Tel : 416-292-0885


Aquapets sucks.


----------



## Aquatic Designs

Aquapets isn't that bad. He gets in some interesting stuff. You just don't speak cantonese or manderin.


----------



## Darkblade48

Aquatic Designs said:


> You just don't speak cantonese or manderin.


Agreed. +1.


----------



## dl88dl

Yeah, AquaPets has gone down hill but I still go there and look for oddballs or just stop by to say hi to Ricky and Jackie.


----------



## clubsoda

I was at the dragon king, they have quite abit of marine stuff.


----------



## dukebbb

thanks guys

I'll dedicate a Sunday to pay them all a visit.


----------



## AquaNeko

Call ahead to Aquapets. Ask if Ricky is in. I never did call ahead before but the times I've gotten a chance to go where near the last hour before closing and I've seen Ricky there twice. Never purchased anything yet but they are the closest to me with pea puffers. Just be warned, it's like a sauna in there. I have no idea WTF it's so humid/hot in there. Ricky knows his stuff and easy (at least with me) to talk to in english. I've heard the dry goods are expensive and I've seent he price of EXCEL before at ~$13 for a I think 250mL bottle. Yah the guys in a prime real estate location but BA's has 500mL for that price and $2 less if you price match www.MOP.ca

I've heard of ICH in his tanks recently. NowI'm not sure if his puffer tanks have it but he did reinstall a salt area when I was there in the fall last year.

Forgot to mention north of P.Mall (could be considered around in a way) at Hwy 7 & Woodbine there is a Home Depot/Petsmart. Behind the Petsmart is a marine/reef fish store. Forgot the store name.


----------



## AquariAM

Aquatic Designs said:


> You just don't speak cantonese or manderin.


He didn't know that when I was there.


----------



## InSpirit

AquaNeko said:


> Forgot to mention north of P.Mall (could be considered around in a way) at Hwy 7 & Woodbine there is a Home Depot/Petsmart. Behind the Petsmart is a marine/reef fish store. Forgot the store name.


Reefquarium, Unit 10 - Fairburn Dr. 905-947-4367


----------



## Marowana

if you are heading north to Reefquarium, be sure to stop by Frank's aquarium @ Hwy7 & kennedy. then after reefquarium, gold ocean @ hwy7 & leslie then you have completed the all day Markham LFS tour.


----------



## AquariAM

Marowana said:


> if you are heading north to Reefquarium, be sure to stop by Frank's aquarium @ Hwy7 & kennedy. then after reefquarium, gold ocean @ hwy7 & leslie then you have completed the all day Markham LFS tour.


Frank's is a really great store 
If you're in this whole area I'd dip south to BA's scarborough. That fish room is getting reeeally good.


----------



## InSpirit

AquariAM said:


> Frank's is a really great store
> If you're in this whole area I'd dip south to BA's scarborough. That fish room is getting reeeally good.


You have to give high praise to the livestock manager Scott Homer. He does a super job.


----------

